# Any Arowana fans here?



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Do we have any arowana fans here? I have a baby silver and thinking of a jardini. But would really like a asian red, but illegal in the U.S.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I had a silver arro and jardini before I got into piranhas. My jardini grew to 20-21in before I sold it. I always wanted a school of arros but never managed to get a larger tank. An asian arro would be sick but can't seem to get enough money.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I like their looks, but since I only have (and want) one large tank, and piranha's are even cooler, it's not gonna happen


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like, but I can't afford


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Does anyone have a pic of this fish?


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

RTG?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Does anyone have a pic of this fish?


 Here you go:




























I just plucked some random pics from the net, but they should give you an idea...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Why are they illegal?


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

nice pics.nice RTG


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

only asia arrows are illegal and i think it cause they are endargered species?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> only asia arrows are illegal and i think it cause they are endargered species?












Weird thing is that they are only illegal to sell/own in the US: in Canada and Europe, you can get them at any well-assorted lfs...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> only asia arrows are illegal and i think it cause they are endargered species?


 endargered species - I don't know how this relates to Arowanas, but I have an axolotl which is also considerd an endargered species but it is OK to keep them as pets as there are loads of them in captivity, it is only considerd an endargered species in its natural habitat, as it lives in only a few ponds and lakes in Mexico.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Asian Arowanas are illegal in the United States because they are in fact endangered species.. I don't think they should be though, since almost everyone has one of them in Asia... They are about $200-$500 US dollars in Asia.. and theyre like $500-$1500 here in the United States.. for more information, try asking questions on Aquatiq Terrors


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah they are damn exspensive, kinda reminds you of waht some flowerhorns can go for LOL


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Flowerhorns are not illegal, Arowanas are illegal... the top Arowana can go way over the Flowerhorns price.. :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

unxchange said:


> Flowerhorns are not illegal, Arowanas are illegal... the top Arowana can go way over the Flowerhorns price.. :smile:


 hell yeah... the most expensive flowerhorns i've seen was $850 buck at a lps..and i seen people selling asian red for over two grand..big difference..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, are those ugly muthafu**ka's that expensive







I wouldn't even get one of those if they were for free.......

Damn, I fakked up








Go here if you want to reply


----------

